
How to get started with the LLVM C API - signa11
https://pauladamsmith.com/blog/2015/01/how-to-get-started-with-llvm-c-api.html
======
valleyer
Their C API is so much cleaner looking than the C++ one, imo. I avoided it so
far thinking that once I want to use something not covered in the C API, I
don’t want to do a big refactor. Is that a rational fear?

~~~
rubiquity
This seems to happen a lot to projects that are written in C++ but have C
APIs. Another good example of this would be ZeroMQ. I wonder why this happens.

~~~
Guthur
Interestingly Martin Sustrik, one of the original ZeroMQ authors, expressed
regret for having chosen C++ for ZeroMQ.

[http://250bpm.com/blog:4](http://250bpm.com/blog:4)
[http://250bpm.com/blog:8](http://250bpm.com/blog:8)

~~~
sclangdon
And as some of the comments on his blog point out, he uses C++ in a C style.

"If you insist on sticking to a conventional C style of C++ code, you’ll get
conventional C-style problems" \- Bjarne Stroustrup
([http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2080042](http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2080042))

------
alexchamberlain
I'm really enjoying the proliferation of compiler articles, based on LLVM. I
would, however, like to see the other side too: if I write code in C++ or
Python, how can I leverage LLVM (and its various compilers) call out to code
written in other (possibly brand new) languages?

I really hope we see more DSLs being written, and that it is easy to integrate
with them on the back of LLVM.

------
NonEUCitizen
Should be this url instead:

[https://pauladamsmith.com/blog/2015/01/how-to-get-started-
wi...](https://pauladamsmith.com/blog/2015/01/how-to-get-started-with-llvm-c-
api.html)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the URL.

